# LMFAO is retracting their song.....



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

....cuz they ain't got nuthin this SEXY!!!! - LOL

Got the Pilots in and the OL2's mounted up. Should have the 4" on shortly and have JL 7.7's on order to step-up my sound system. 



















14x7 M18/Pilot wheel & wide OL2 -


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

looks good man congrats!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

looks great now go hit some mud!



"The ride says it all"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys!


Already been blasting mud on just the 28 mudlites, will be nice to not have to "bonzi" stuff with though and obviously I *was* staying out of the really nasty stuff....

We'll be at our local mud park this weekend, should get some video as usual.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dayum! That bike looks night and day from how it did with the mudlites.....I like it man


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks absolutely awesome. I have got to get me a set of 'Law 2's!!! Great job on the Outty


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lookin good. Love that tire and rim set up. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good man.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm loving it looks wise and I'm sure it will sling some mud. - I also put a red EPI secondary spring in to hold me over a few months till I can swing the QSC primary. 

B&C and HL are on top of their customer service & products!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks dang good fo sho....but I don't know if our snorkels are high enough for this weekend lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

No doubt there. Y'all had to go an complain about it being to dry last time didn't ya! - Mother nature is laughing at us right now, she's heating pop-corn to sit back and see who swamps first this weekend!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol that's about the truth 

the wetter the better


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's gonna be nasty out there this weekend.... We will be hitting north port in two weeks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ would like to but not sure if I'll be able to. - My tires will be coming back off Mon & going in to be swapped for the "lighter" ones.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looks sick man! Those might look good on my bike  


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------

